# Chopin Fantaisie f minor op.49



## cdk2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

warm hello to all! :tiphat:

I would love to share with you my recording, please let me know what you think.

all comments will be most welcomed 

heghine - Chopin fantaisie f minor


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Putting yourself on the spot like this, alone makes me doing this :tiphat:


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Sounds wonderful, such a beautifully played piece of music


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

You need to set that down on a CD pronto. I have to admit that the F minor Fantaisie is a piece I've found it easier to admire than to love over the years, but you really make it come alive.


----------



## cdk2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

many thanks for listening to it. 
_Pugg_ I appreciate the warm welcome..
_chesapeake bay_ and _Animal_ I am happy you liked it. 
The Fantaisie reflects all segments of life and is also a fight between the reality and our dreams.


----------

